# construir un amperimetro digital



## aliteroid (Feb 6, 2007)

Saludos a todos, necesito construir un amperimetro digital en base a un conversor A/D pero no se que arreglo usar para medir corriente, se que el puente *wheatstone* podria servir pero no se como, quizas exista otra tecnica. gracias de antemano por sus respuestas


----------



## Aristides (Feb 6, 2007)

Hola aliteroid, como los ADC miden tensión, necesitas convertir esa corriente en tensión, simplemente poniendo una resistencia de carga (en serie con la corriente, va a aparecer sobre ésta una tensión, proporcional a dicha corriente).

En la publicación, "Nuts & Volts",  #105, encontrarás un ejemplo de como se procede, para convertir una señal de 4/20 mA en tensión para leerla con un ADC (fig. 105.4).

Los artículos de la revista "Nuts & Volts", están en el CD de Parallax o en los sitios;  http://www.parallax.com/html_pages/downloads/nvcolumns/Nuts_Volts_Downloads.asp y 
http://www.todomicrostamp.com/parallax_argentina/indice_nv.php


----------



## ariel (Feb 6, 2007)

Bueno te doy la siguiente pag, en ella encontraras información detallada acerca de los multimetros digitales, en las transparencias de lA asignatura esta claro.

http://www.dte.upm.es/academicas/pregrado/_lme_/descarga.html

Saludos


----------



## ezequielacero (Mar 30, 2010)

Tambien depende si quieres medir corriente alterna o continua , ademas de ver los rangos de corrientes que deseas medir.
Ya que si trabajas con corrientes muy elevadas deberas recurrir a transformadroes de intensidad.
Un buen metodo para medir corriente alterna es a traves de bobinas  en las cuales haces circular la corriente a medir por su interior y en ella se inducira una fem la cual podras adecuar con un ciurcuito y medirla con el A/D de tu microcontrolador de manera ailslada y segura =)

Suerte!


----------

